# Do you still watch Cartoons?



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Do you still watch Cartoons?

Rarely!! still, I enjoy watching Shaun The Sheep!!

I quit watching cartoons when I was 11 then started watching it again when I was 13 or 14!!!

in my old days back in the 90's there was two cartoons tv ch, a local that close at 8 p.m.! and The Cartoon Network! (when it was a good ch)

======
My avatar!!! when I was kid I didn't feel anything watching something like this! but now it means a lot!! don't know y!!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and they r woundering how kids commit suicide!!!!!!


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

Voted; Sometimes. I only watch Adventure Time


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

I think today Cartoons r soooo ugly!! kids have a very bad taste1 not like us!!
====

any one rememeber Scooby Doo? Ninja Turtles (most of u r too young to know this!? The Jetsons??


BTW, I watched a lot of Girls cartoon!! brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
=======

a long list but won't say more as my SAD is worst than most of u


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

I like powerpuff girls


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes, I do! I love to watch Spongebob Squarepants, Tom and Jerry, Family Guy, American Dad and there may be some others I'm forgetting. I used to watch a lot of cartoons when I was little. Scooby Doo was one of my favorite cartoons when I was a kid. Most cartoon shows on Cartoon Network nowadays suck. :blank


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I voted NO.

I will watch cartoons made with an adult audience in mind: South Park, Simpsons, Futurama.


----------



## stuart (Jul 16, 2009)

Speaking of cartoons, I saw an episode of _My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic_ the other day. I don't understand the appeal it has to demographics other than 6 year old girls. I thought it was shallow and idiotic, and clearly written with little children in mind. I could understand how an adult might enjoy _Spongebob_ but this MLP crap is baffling.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

I watch Adult Swim alot, but i voted rarely. When i think of cartoons i think of shows aimed at kids. I download the seasons of Regular Show and watch them like 5 episodes at a time, but thats the only cartoon i watch


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

No. I don't watch any kind of fiction (other than the news) more than maybe once a month. If that.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Sometimes but when I do its usually something I grew up watching like doug, scooby doo, captain planet, smurfs, daria, etc.


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

yes, anime


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

Just watched Avatar: The Last Airbender all the way through, its very quality writing. Same with Korra.



> Speaking of cartoons, I saw an episode of My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic the other day. I don't understand the appeal it has to demographics other than 6 year old girls. I thought it was shallow and idiotic, and clearly written with little children in mind.* I could understand how an adult might enjoy Spongebob but this MLP crap is baffling.*


Perhaps because not everyone sees the world as you do. Opinons...


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

moya said:


> Voted; Sometimes. I only watch Adventure Time


:boogie


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

SpongeBob's my favorite.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I love cartoons.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Love watching anime, my son and I stay up late on Saturday nights to watch Cartoon Networks Japanese Anime. Love it!! *


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Hell yeah


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I watch cartoons all day!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Rarely these days, only Family Guy, American Dad occasionally. I generally watch anime, and that isn't classified as cartoons so... yeah... XD


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Yeah my favourites are: Family guy, (Old) South Park, American dad and My Little Pony: Friendship is magic


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yessssssssss.

I regularly watch Scooby-Doo, Jom & Jerry and the Pink Panther. Occasionally Dexter's Lab.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

No. They are boring.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll watch most cartoons


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Paloma M said:


> No. They are boring.


Aww


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Coincidentally, the only shows on TV that don't feel patronizing to me happen to be animated programs.


----------



## Elijah (Jun 23, 2012)

Whenever I'm in a low mood, I switch on the TV to watch some of the old retro cartoons.


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

Only old episodes of Recess and Gargoyles.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i try to download via torrent all the shows i missed out on growing up in the 90's. so far i have been able to get:

Kids Next Door (KND)
Doug (Nickelodeon)
3rd Rock from the sun, though not a cartoon
Drew Carey Show


still want to find Rocko's Modern Life, and AAAH! Real Monsters!


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

"Still"? Why would I have stopped? :sus


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I have a 3 year old so yes. I actually kinda like Regular show myself though, haha


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

All I watch is cartoons. I don't watch anything that isn't animated.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

i watch cartoons all the time!


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

I love cartoons.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

tommo1234 said:


> Yessssssssss.
> 
> I regularly watch Scooby-Doo, Jom & Jerry and the Pink Panther. Occasionally Dexter's Lab.


Haha, Jom and Jerry. That's a good show.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

No. I lost interest when I was like 13 but loved them as a kid (all those Nick classics).


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Adult themed cartoons like Family Guy, Robot Chicken and The Boondocks. I'm still nostalgic for my favorite childhood cartoons like The Powerpuff Girls, Hey Arnold, Rugrats and Sailor Moon.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Simpsons <3


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

lyric555 said:


> Adult themed cartoons like Family Guy, Robot Chicken and The Boondocks. I'm still nostalgic for my favorite childhood cartoons like The Powerpuff Girls, Hey Arnold, Rugrats and Sailor Moon.


Oh, yea. Robot Chicken is a good show. I love Rugrats, too. I haven't seen Rugrats in forever, though.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> I voted NO.
> 
> I will watch cartoons made with an adult audience in mind: South Park, Simpsons, Futurama.


totally unexpected!!

=============
_Spongebob_:sus woundering y the whole world loves them??

strange non-of u = _*Smurfs??? I'm too old I guess! :sus:b*_


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

straightarrows said:


> totally unexpected!!
> 
> =============
> _Spongebob_:sus woundering y the whole world loves them??
> ...


I just watched Spongebob today.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yep ill watch boomerang on cn


----------



## ben88 (Jul 4, 2012)

I still live in hope that Doug will one day win the heart of Patty Mayonaise.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Cartoons are practically the only shows I watch


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Currently Dloading the old Donald Duck and Disney cartoons circa 1950 =D


----------



## Cope (Jul 10, 2012)

Sometimes but mostly DC animated films, Pixar movies and The Legend of Korra.


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

I still watch SpongeBob.


----------



## Jonni (Jan 26, 2010)

The other day I inevitebly found myself on youtube instead of working. I was watching Cow & Chicken episodes. :3


----------



## Jonni (Jan 26, 2010)

ben88 said:


> I still live in hope that Doug will one day win the heart of Patty Mayonaise.


Damn, where is the like button?


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I've never watched cartoons. I've never had a TV.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Definalty. I've always been a cartoon fan. Well, of shows I like, not any old cartoon. I was obsessed with Nickeloden and those old Disney cartoons as a kid while everyone else my age was watching lame shows like Boy Meets World or 7th Heaven. My childhood and teen years were all about Rugrats, Ren and Stimpy, The Angry Beavers, Hey Arnold, Invader ZIM. I'd still watch them if I could but don't have the channels they play old shows like that. And the only one I want to see on TV again is Angry Beavers, my all time fav show as a kid. Thankfully I have all ZIM eppies on tape. 


Now I am in love with South Park and Futurama. The Simpsons has been in my life since I was little so will always love that too.


----------



## slappedass30 (Aug 2, 2012)

THUNDERCATS! THUNDERCATS! THUNDERCATS! Never too old to watch cartoons


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

Nope, bar the odd exception. I sometimes watch Futurama or the last Airbender, because they are pretty good.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes, if there is a cartoon to watch thats not a pure comedy, check out Avatar the last Airbender and it sequel the Legend of Korra. They are both available to watch for free on nick.com


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Rarely/if I'm with a kid and have to watch the disney channel. The last cartoon I watched of my own accord was Archer. :lol


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Yes. Currently rewatching The Batman series.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Futurama
The Simpsons
South Park (occasionally)
Beavis & Butthead (for old times' sake.)


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

HELL YES! i get so annoyed when people tell me i need to grow up -_-


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, and I love them! Who says cartoons are just for kids? 
Too many to name, but among the one's I've watched this year: Young Justice, Legend of Korra, and Adventure Time.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

The Simpsons and Anime.


----------



## Equimanthorn (Aug 5, 2012)

Not too many lately but Adventure Time is awesome.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

lyric555 said:


> Adult themed cartoons like Family Guy, Robot Chicken and The Boondocks. I'm still nostalgic for my favorite childhood cartoons like The Powerpuff Girls, Hey Arnold, Rugrats and Sailor Moon.


I ****ing LOVE the Boondocks!!!


----------

